# Southwest is one step closer to Hawaii, according to this article today



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2013)

http://seattletimes.com/html/travel/2019248002_webtravelswair.html

Here is the content to that link:

DALLAS — Southwest Airlines is one step closer to flying to Hawaii.

Flight attendants approved contract changes that will allow the carrier to operate flights to the islands and nearby international destinations that require flying over oceans or the Gulf of Mexico.

The Transport Workers Union said Friday that 52.3 percent of flight attendants voted in favor of the agreement, while 47.7 percent opposed it. They rejected an earlier proposal in May.

Union officials say the deal should help flight attendants as Dallas-based Southwest grows beyond the 48 contiguous states.

"The industry is changing, and a lot of other airlines are securing these routes," said Stacy K. Martin, president of the flight attendants' union local. "We didn't want to inhibit Southwest."

Flight attendants will be required to get passports but the company will reimburse them for expenses.

Southwest pilots voted in June to approve overwater flights.

Airlines are required to carry special equipment such as rafts when they fly over water more than 50 miles from shore. Southwest will need those changes to fly to Hawaii and Puerto Rico.

By 2014, it expects to upgrade its reservations system to sell flights to Mexico and other close international sites that also require overwater flying. Southwest's AirTran Airways subsidiary already flies to Mexico and the Caribbean.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

While I love Southwest I'm not sure I'd want to fly in one of their planes to Hawaii.  However, I've flown Southwest from the west coast to the east coast, so I'm not sure what the difference would be.


----------



## klpca (Jun 16, 2013)

Luanne said:


> While I love Southwest I'm not sure I'd want to fly in one of their planes to Hawaii.  However, I've flown Southwest from the west coast to the east coast, so I'm not sure what the difference would be.



While I prefer Hawaiian Airlines 767 seat configuration, I have learned to adapt to Alaska's 737. Especially when I get one of my tickets for $100 with their companion fare. I would have no problem giving Southwest a try.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

klpca said:


> While I prefer Hawaiian Airlines 767 seat configuration, I have learned to adapt to Alaska's 737. Especially when I get one of my tickets for $100 with their companion fare. I would have no problem giving Southwest a try.



And I'm sure if I could use my SW points to get flights to Hawaii I'd try them as well.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 16, 2013)

Luanne said:


> While I love Southwest I'm not sure I'd want to fly in one of their planes to Hawaii.  However, I've flown Southwest from the west coast to the east coast, so I'm not sure what the difference would be.



How many hops did you have to take


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> How many hops did you have to take



Several years ago, I did a SWA NONSTOP from PHL to LAX ... I brought 2 sandwiches as food for that flight. I remember that round trip for 2 reasons:
The nonstop out had a 30-34 yo lawyer sitting in the middle seat next to me. 2+ hours into the flight, he went back to use the toilets - I stood to stretch my legs and WATCH as he HIT the FLOOR for the count. The 2 flight attendants dragged him into one of their jump seats and belted him in. They kept him for a good hour - yes, he totally passed out. I figured they could have diverted the plane to Omaha.

The second was, I could not get a nonstop back to PHL. Had to change planes in Chicago. But the LAX to MDW flight, had the travelling troop for HS Musical II who were headed to perform at the winners' Middle School north of Chicago - a contest Ophan ran. The performers were either sleeping or partying at the read of the plane. $800+ bar tab for the party - open to everyone on the plane. It was a great party --- did you know, you can squeeze 20+ people into that rear KIT area on a SWA plane? I know I had at least 5 drinks - almost missed my connecting plane to PHL - never heard the connection announcement. :ignore:

Great flights - I think it was for my niece's HS graduation --- maybe.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> How many hops did you have to take



Two.  Oakland to somewhere, and then on to Tampa.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 16, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> How many hops did you have to take


You'd be surprised at how many cross country non-stops they fly. SAN->BWI is about 2300 miles, a few hundred short of Honolulu. 

Plus, a 737 would make a much more graceful water landing than a 767:ignore:


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

davidvel said:


> You'd be surprised at how many cross country non-stops they fly. SAN->BWI is about 2300 miles, a few hundred short of Honolulu.



Non-stop?  Are you sure these aren't flights that touch down, but you don't have to change planes?  I've flown a few of SW's "nonstop" flights and that is usually what they are if it's something like a cross country flight.  Have you flown the SAN to BWI route?


----------



## davidvel (Jun 16, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Non-stop?  Are you sure these aren't flights that touch down, but you don't have to change planes?  I've flown a few of SW's "nonstop" flights and that is usually what they are if it's something like a cross country flight.  Have you flown the SAN to BWI route?


Those are called "direct" flights. They can and do indeed stop in between. 

SAN-BWI does not stop. I haven't flown this flight but you can get to BWI from Seattle and LAX. Check out all the flights here, make sure you click "NONSTOP ONLY." 
SWAIR-ROUTEMAP


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

davidvel said:


> Those are called "direct" flights. They can and do indeed stop in between.
> 
> SAN-BWI does not stop. I haven't flown this flight but you can get to BWI from Seattle and LAX. Check out all the flights here, make sure you click "NONSTOP ONLY."
> SWAIR-ROUTEMAP



Cool.  If I ever need to fly from SAN to BWI I'll check it out. 

Whenever I fly SW I just check the cities I'm flying from and into and see what flights are available.  There never have been any non-stops for the long haul trips.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2013)

I forgot -- last summer I flew NONSTOP SWA ==> PHL to SEA on that new bigger plane (4 SWA flight attendants). It was so surreal ---- felt like I was on a new age modern movie. Only one I have flown. Still no food - plane is being delivered with NO MICROWAVE ovens - as order by SWA. The FAs were pretty unhappy as even they can't warmup any food during their flights for themselves.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I forgot -- last summer I flew NONSTOP SWA ==> PHL to SEA on that new bigger plane (4 SWA flight attendants). It was so surreal ---- felt like I was on a new age modern movie. Only one I have flown. Still no food - plane is being delivered with NO MICROWAVE ovens - as order by SWA. The FAs were pretty unhappy as even they can't warmup any food during their flights for themselves.



Gee, I guess they'll have to eat cold food like the rest of us. 

I honestly don't mind bringing my own food onto an airplane.  Most of the time it's better than what is provided.   Of course most of the time my own food is something I've purchased at the airport.


----------



## lizap (Jun 16, 2013)

I was shocked recently when I discovered the number of nonstops out of New Orleans on Southwest.  As we get older, the nonstops are really appealing.  




Luanne said:


> Non-stop?  Are you sure these aren't flights that touch down, but you don't have to change planes?  I've flown a few of SW's "nonstop" flights and that is usually what they are if it's something like a cross country flight.  Have you flown the SAN to BWI route?


----------



## klpca (Jun 16, 2013)

davidvel said:


> Those are called "direct" flights. They can and do indeed stop in between.
> 
> SAN-BWI does not stop. I haven't flown this flight but you can get to BWI from Seattle and LAX. Check out all the flights here, make sure you click "NONSTOP ONLY."
> SWAIR-ROUTEMAP



I just booked my SAN-BWI flight on Southwest this last Thursday. I'm going in September and it was about. $350 rt. It leaves early in the morning and I usually sleep for the first two hours. Nonstop is so much better than a layover in Houston or something.


----------

